
25 Arduino video tutorials for beginners - osi1647
https://arduino-tutorials.net
======
osi1647
Last year I decided to share my Arduino knowledge with brief video tutorials
on YouTube. These tutorials include downloadable course material, part list
and circuit schematics.

All these videos were in Dutch. A couple of months ago I figured that it would
be useful to re-record them all in English (yeah, that is quite some work )

Now that I've done 25 tutorials I thought it was time to share
[https://arduino-tutorials.net](https://arduino-tutorials.net) with the world

